# KDE Mausprobleme

## Mic8

Hallo,

bei mir funktioniert die Maus auf KDE nicht richtig.

Ich kann zwar auf der Menüleiste rechts- und linksklicken aber nicht in den Programmen selbst sowie dem Kickoff Application Launcher.

Das Problem behebt sich kurzzeitig, wenn ich in der Menüleiste auf das Fenster einen Rechtsklick mache. Sobalt man zu einem anderen Programm/Fenster wechselt ist das Problem wieder da.

Wenn ich 

```
xev
```

 ausführe kann ich nicht in die Box klicken geschweige den mit der Maus das Fenster schließen.

Von die Version von Xorg und KDE ist die aktuelle aus der Gentoo stable repo.Last edited by Mic8 on Sun Jan 09, 2011 10:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Hallo im Forum  :Smile: 

Ist das eine Neuinstallation? Oder hast du gerade das Update xorg-server 1.7 -> 1.9 hinter dir? Kannst du etwas zu deiner Xorg-config sagen? Welche Input-Treiber verwendest du? Wie hast du sie konfiguriert?

Kannst du zum Test mal fluxbox installieren, dich dort einloggen und schauen ob die Mausprobleme verschwunden sind?

Interessant wäre auch noch, welchen Grafiktreiber du verwendest, und (wieder) wie du ihn in die xorg-config eingebunden hast.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Mic8

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Hallo im Forum 
> 
> Ist das eine Neuinstallation? Oder hast du gerade das Update xorg-server 1.7 -> 1.9 hinter dir? Kannst du etwas zu deiner Xorg-config sagen? Welche Input-Treiber verwendest du? Wie hast du sie konfiguriert?
> 
> Kannst du zum Test mal fluxbox installieren, dich dort einloggen und schauen ob die Mausprobleme verschwunden sind?
> ...

 

Neuinstallation

xorg.conf:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "dri2"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        #DisplaySize      380   300     # mm

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "HSD"

        ModelName    "HC194D"

        HorizSync    31.0 - 81.0

        VertRefresh  56.0 - 75.0

        Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",

        ### <percent>: "<f>%"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BusType"                   # [<str>]

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"             # <i>

        #Option     "AGPMode"                   # <i>

        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPSize"                   # <i>

        #Option     "GARTSize"                  # <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"                  # <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"                # <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DMAForXv"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FBTexPercent"              # <i>

        #Option     "DepthBits"                 # <i>

        #Option     "PCIAPERSize"               # <i>

        #Option     "AccelDFS"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CustomEDID"                # [<str>]

        #Option     "DisplayPriority"           # [<str>]

        #Option     "PanelSize"                 # [<str>]

        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"          # <freq>

        #Option     "ColorTiling"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCrystal"        # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreTunerPort"      # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCompositePort"  # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreSVideoPort"     # <i>

        #Option     "TunerType"                 # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocPath"     # <str>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocType"     # <str>

        #Option     "ScalerWidth"               # <i>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "ClockGating"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VGAAccess"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ReverseDDC"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "LVDSProbePLL"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AccelMethod"               # <str>

        #Option     "DRI"                       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ConnectorTable"            # <str>

        #Option     "DefaultConnectorTable"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultTMDSPLL"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVDACLoadDetect"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceTVOut"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVStandard"                # <str>

        #Option     "IgnoreLidStatus"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultTVDACAdj"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Int10"                     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EXAVSync"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ATOMTVOut"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "R4xxATOM"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceLowPowerMode"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DynamicPM"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NewPLL"                    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ZaphodHeads"               # <str>

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "radeon"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Einstellungen habe ich so wie in der X-Server Konfigurations HOWTO

Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon 9600

Mainboard: ASUS K8V SE Deluxe

Die Installation von ati-drivers schlägt immer fehl. Derzeit ist ist als Grafikkartentreiber x11-ati installiert.

```

 * ati-drivers-10.11 requires MSI in the kernel.

 * Please enable it:

 *     CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

 * in /usr/src/linux/.config or

 *     Bus options (PCI etc.)  --->

 *         [*] Message Signaled Interrupts (MSI and MSI-X)

 * in the kernel config.

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-10.11 failed:

 *    CONFIG_PCI_MSI disabled

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                  ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called pkg_setup

 *   ati-drivers-10.11.ebuild, line 264:  Called _check_kernel_config

 *   ati-drivers-10.11.ebuild, line 225:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      [ "x${failed}" != "x0" ] && die "${error}"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-drivers/ati-drivers-10.11',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-drivers/ati-drivers-10.11'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-10.11/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-10.11/temp/die.env'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-10.11/work'

```

[/code]

fluxbox konnte nicht gestartet werden, weil kein Display gefunden wurde von xmodmap bei ausgeschaltetem xdm.

Seitdem ich fluxbox installiert habe ist das Problem komischerweise weg.

----------

## boris64

 *Mic8 wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Die Installation von ati-drivers schlägt immer fehl. Derzeit ist ist als Grafikkartentreiber x11-ati installiert.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Und warum das so ist, steht schon da. Du musst MSI in deiner Kernel-Config aktivieren.

Nebenbei, wird eine Radeon9600 von den Closed-Source-Treibern überhaupt noch unterstützt?

Musste man dafür nicht mindestens eine RadeonHD-Karte besitzen?

----------

## Mic8

Ja ist nur noch bei den x11-ati mit datei.

----------

## firefly

 *boris64 wrote:*   

> Nebenbei, wird eine Radeon9600 von den Closed-Source-Treibern überhaupt noch unterstützt?
> 
> Musste man dafür nicht mindestens eine RadeonHD-Karte besitzen?

 

Jupp, alle in portage vorhandenen ati-drivers (fglrx) unterstützen nur noch Karten ab dem R600 chip (Sprich HDXXXX karten)

----------

## bas89

Ich habe so eine HD-Karte, nutze den proprietären Treiber. Allerdings habe ich die gleichen Probleme mit den Mausklicks. Hast du Mausgesten aktiv?

----------

## Mic8

Ja, war automatisch aktiv.

Ich denke der Bugreport passt dazu: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=173606

Jedem Neustart tritt der Fehler wieder auf.

Ich werde  versuchen auf KDE 4.5 zu updaten.

----------

## bas89

Öhm... Verdammt. Ich nutze bereits KDE 4.5.4 und habe den Bug noch. Wenn sich bis 4.5.5 nichts tut, werde ich mich auf dem Bugtracker wohl noch melden müssen...

----------

## Max Steel

Irgendwie sind die Digests für die kde-4.5.5 kaputt... Hab frisch gesynct.

Also damit vll ein bisschen warten (falls bei dir das gleiche vorkommt)

Sorry fürs OT.

----------

## bas89

OT:

KDE 4.5.5 war gestern noch nicht im Portage-Tree, nur im Overlay. Ich warte bis zum Tree.

edit: Seit ich von der rechten auf die mittlere Maustasten für die Gesten ausgewichen bin, gab es keine Probleme mehr.

----------

